# Question about smugmug-pro sites



## Fadi (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone here use SmugMugs professional level site?  I was wanting to put one up sooner than later, but really new to putting up a site like this and was wondering if anyone had suggestions?


----------



## DIRT (May 11, 2005)

smugmug is one of the easiest galery sites I have used.  I have a pro level account and it is great,  I dont have all my film scans up yet but you could take a look at it here

www.jfreeman.smugmug.com

tell me what you think.


----------



## Fadi (May 12, 2005)

Tou have some nice shots there :thumb:

And you're right.  It is easy.  Look what I did yesterday: http://www.photosbyfadi.com (I have my own domain I wanted to use) no galleries up yet, and I will put up a different banner, but it's a start


----------



## DIRT (May 12, 2005)

NICE!  I like your shots and hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Lensmeister (May 13, 2005)

Hi guys I love the pictures ..... you guys know how to shoot.

I have done a similar thing with my own site but I made it from a compilation of a couple of Javascripts that are on the site.  Currently I am updating the site (offline) and I will post a it's ready when I have added the additional bits etc.

Have a look under portfolio.

I can supply my hybrid javascript once I have completed it if anyone is interested.

The site is here click me ....... You know you want toooooo !

Hope you like ............... 

.


----------

